# 2005 Look 461 *barely* ridden F.S.



## 2melow (Aug 27, 2002)

RBR Ad: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...s_format=long&photo_size=full&query=retrieval


----------



## 2melow (Aug 27, 2002)

Someone buy this frame before I put it on Ebay!!! There isn't a scratch on it!!!


----------



## 2melow (Aug 27, 2002)

*On Ebay*



2melow said:


> Price reduced to $950.00
> 
> Someone buy this frame before I put it on Ebay!!! There isn't a scratch on it!!!


OK....it's on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7162222361#description

This is a screaming deal if any of you guys want a super nice (and brand new condition) Look 461 for about half of retail.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Whew! Too big for me! (Actually, I have an '03 461 and love it-I would recommend this frame to anyone.)


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I looked at the link and see the high bidder didn't pay. What an idiot.


----------

